# I made Cheese!



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Wahoo!  :leap: 

I just made vinegar cheese and I am so happy! 

So, about the Whey left over, is there anything I can do with it? Should I just toss it. Can I feed some of it to my dogs?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh the whey makes this great bread --- I wish I had the recipe, I need to go look for it. It was a bagget bread OH so good!

Chelsey will probably say to give it to Star as she found it to be helpful as a natural antibiotic


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ooo I would love the recipe if you can find it! I love bread! 

My dog thinks I am making yogurt so she is laying right next to the stove waiting to get something good. lol

If its good for Star then I will save some and see if she likes it. She seems to be doing better today. I gave her some goats prefer power punch(nutri drench) and she seemed to like it better than nutri drench. I also gave her a little pro-bios.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

a couple ccs of the whey could only help to. Or freez it for other emergencies.

I will go look for that receipe right now


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh bummers - it isnt where it use to be! So I asked my mom and she suggested one place, but still no luck  it wasn't your normal book, it was like a pamphlet that came in a cheese making kit


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh well. Post if you find it. I am sure I will be making more since this was so easy.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Hahaha Stacey =) Yes I would say you can give it to a goatie who doesn't feel good, it can't hurt!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We feed the whey to our dogs and chickens, and sometimes we give it to the goats.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yes the chickens --- my mom liked to give it to the chickens


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

You can also your whey to cook your pasta in mmmmmmmmm its good :drool:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!! So when are you coming over to show me how?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

lol Thats a bit of a drive. :wink: 

Since then I have gotten some cheese cultures and have made Chevre! Very yummy. Could use some herbs though.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

RunAround, try a bit of garlic powder and dried chives in your Chevre...AWESOME! And also try adding a bit of the yellow cheese powder from a box of Mac n Cheese, and with that a couple drops of liquid smoke and bacon bits...a delicious "Smoked Cheddar n Bacon" spread....I could go on forever with the combo's I've done! :wink:


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Stacy, did you ever find the bread recipe?

I just started collecting the milk Friday night. I had 3 collections that i put together, and tasted it last night and it was fine. I put this mornings' collection in, and went to drink some and it tasted a bit 'off' - not terrible, but too sourish to drink So i thought i'd make some cheese instead, went looking for recipes, and found this post.

I guess the lesson learned is don't combine milk collections - it's hard though b/c I'm getting so little right now.


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

So jealous. I want to make cheese!! We used to give the chickens the milk that was a little 'goaty' due to not getting it cold enough.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no I never did find it sorry


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

PznIvyFarm said:


> Stacy, did you ever find the bread recipe?
> 
> I just started collecting the milk Friday night. I had 3 collections that i put together, and tasted it last night and it was fine. I put this mornings' collection in, and went to drink some and it tasted a bit 'off' - not terrible, but too sourish to drink So i thought i'd make some cheese instead, went looking for recipes, and found this post.
> 
> I guess the lesson learned is don't combine milk collections - it's hard though b/c I'm getting so little right now.


Is this milk from the doe that lost her baby a week ago? I don't use the milk of newly fresh does for personal use the first 2 weeks....this allows for any remaining colostrum to be out of it and the more they make due to you taking the purer the milk.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sorry I didnt read the rest of what you wrote -- yah the milk doesnt taste good in the first two weeks. I dont know how good it will be for cheese making though :shrug:


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok, went searching for a recipe for bread that uses whey and found this advice in more than one spot. You can substitute the whey for the water in any bread recipe. Also, people use the whey to make ricotta and will freeze the whey until they have enough. There are also more cheeses made from whey.

Edit to add: Here is one of those cheeses
http://cheesemongerswife.wordpress.com/ ... u-hate-it/


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

liz said:


> Is this milk from the doe that lost her baby a week ago? I don't use the milk of newly fresh does for personal use the first 2 weeks....this allows for any remaining colostrum to be out of it and the more they make due to you taking the purer the milk.


great, now i find out. Well too bad, i started making cheese, so people can darn well eat it and they better like it! I am exhausted, tired of milking for no reason, and extremely cranky right now. :wink: I thought someone said i had to discard the milk b/c of the penicillin, so i did that, and then I started collecting it 48 hours after the last dose, and it did taste okay last night. I drank some this morning and although it didn't taste as good, i'm not dead/sick yet.


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

PznIvyFarm said:


> liz said:
> 
> 
> > Is this milk from the doe that lost her baby a week ago? I don't use the milk of newly fresh does for personal use the first 2 weeks....this allows for any remaining colostrum to be out of it and the more they make due to you taking the purer the milk.
> ...


It shouldn't HURT anyone, I think it just makes the milk taste a bit funny. We were able to use our doe's milk sooner than 2 weeks. We just tasted it and froze the colostrum until it was yummy, then used it for ourselves.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the antibiotics may make the cheese not workout right. but if it worked out fine then it means its out of the system. I just learned this from someone on here who is getting in to cheesemaking for profit.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Your milk will hold up a lot better if you get it to 40 degrees or less as fast as you can. It took me awhile to learn how to handle it, but my milk keeps at least two weeks now. I filter it right away into glass jars and put the jars in a bucket of ice water that is under 40 degrees. Leaving it out really shortens it's usable life. 

Also, since cheese is a lot of work, I use the freshest milk for cheese. I've gotten a little out of control making cheese, though.

Jan


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Honestly my milk always tastes fine and I'm never that careful about when it gets cold. I just keep everything really clean, and have never had an issue with weird taste. My milk keeps about 2 weeks to.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

RunAround said:


> Honestly my milk always tastes fine and I'm never that careful about when it gets cold. I just keep everything really clean, and have never had an issue with weird taste. My milk keeps about 2 weeks to.


Same here...it's out of the doe, strained and in the fridge within 20 minutes, never had a problem with an off taste or having it go bad within about 10 - 12 days.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I have been cooling it right away, maybe it was just my extreme tiredness that made it taste funny.

I finished my cheese. I was supposed to let it sit overnight in a warm place. Did that, but DH told me to get rest today, and then i was back and forth checking on Mink, feeding the baby, resting, delivering more babies, checking on mama's, etc and forgot about it until after 9 tonight. Finished it (made mozzarella) and the kids pronounced it delicious (I'm supposed to let it sit in the whey overnight, but they ate the scraps stuck to the cheesecloth) 

Out of about 2 days worth of milk, I got one "blob" of fresh mozzarella about the size of a small orange. 

I need more goats :laugh: 

And DH asked me how much that one piece of mozzarella cost when i considered purchase of goats, their vet bills, their feed, their new fencing, etc. My mom pointed out that when we raised beef cows for 4-H we ate the most expensive beef we ever had and that you couldn't look at it that way. It reminded me of this book I read once called "The $64 Tomato" where this guy added up all his gardening costs versus his produce - it was a really good book.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

tell him - the by product is just icing on the cake you have the goats to keep you sane, its much cheeper then diamonds or expensive vacations or a new car.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

They are my new kids b/c i already have 4 real ones, and these kids are cheaper than those. In fact, i think i will take that tactic in the future.

While searching for a whey bread recipe, i found this site

http://chickensintheroad.com/blog/2009/09/26/making-chevre-and-grandmother-bread-with-whey/

I love how she talks about her goats.


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

PznIvyFarm said:


> They are my new kids b/c i already have 4 real ones, and these kids are cheaper than those. In fact, i think i will take that tactic in the future.
> 
> While searching for a whey bread recipe, i found this site
> 
> ...


LOVE this link. Thank you!


----------

